# Dropbox



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

Is anyone using Dropbox? It's a way to share files on your phone, PC or Mac, and laptop. Anything in the Dropbox is automatically everywhere. No more copying files or emailing yourself according to the video.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup, I use it I love having everything I need synced and backed up all the time.


----------



## tumpline (Apr 11, 2008)

I renovator I do work for asked me to install it a little over a year ago and I get all drawings and specs through it now.


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes it is a great tool.


----------



## R. Perez (Nov 2, 2009)

Best program I've come across in a while. Exceeded all expectations. Best part for me is access files anywhere from iPhone. Plus you don't need to worry about backing up the files. If you don't have it yet try out the free trial.


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Dropbox is great, you can get more space free by inviting others, use this link and I will get more space, thanks!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I use it for sharing Music and DJ Demos all the time. VERY versatile and convenient!


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks to the member who used the link, I got 250mb more storage!:thumbup:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I use the heck out of it. Good app.


----------



## Bossman7121 (Mar 18, 2011)

I create a folder for clients for everything from job site images, to invoices, to pdfs of drawings... This way I can never hear, oh I missed your request for payment. Can you fax - email it again? You can share only the folder for that client, or invite other trades to access a trades folder for plans, and specs.. 

There is a backup to it too in case someone dumps a file by accident. I go 2 steps further and have my office server take a snapshot of my system every so often during the day, and also saves backups of the dropbox folder 4 times a day. 

There are a lot of other online folder sharing programs too now if you search, but dropbox is my fav.


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a program by SDR, it is much more secure. It also does data storage, back up, recovery, restoration, and archiving. This program will also track your lost or stolen laptop and you can remotely wipe out the hard drive, instantly. It also lets you control who gets access to the files you want to share.


----------



## Bossman7121 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haven't seen sdr, but we also use a vpn -ssh remote desktop server for all or quickbooks and contract docs. I like the remote wipe of the lost info. Can you send me the info for that? 

Mostly the dropbox is non essential files, but those that are team critical for daily tasks. No online account info, bank info etc.... Mostly cad, project specs, schedule, etc.. Also, I have made a protfolio folder for my PM's in case a lead comes up. Helps entertain the clients. Don't forget to watermark your images though ! ! ! Had one time to many " Hey I need a quote on this bar for our new space " only to open the attachment and see my stuff... lol


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it possible to put video files in dropbox?


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

You can put any kind of file you want in it.


----------



## JarrattProp (May 25, 2011)

I really like it for things that don't require high security/encryption.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## bender_dundat (Feb 20, 2011)

We use something very similar, SugarSync. We use it even more extensively than what was described here. We have what I'd call the our Master Folder on our main computer. All of that is on SugarSync. We then use SugarSync to provide different people in the organization, from Managers to Sales Reps, shared folders. They located the shared folder on the desktop of their own computer. With a Sales Rep, for example, they have all their own job folders in the Shared Folder. If they have a document to add, they simply locate it in the folder, copy and paste or drag and drop or creating a new file. These new files are automatically synchronized across the system. Any one that has been given access to this folder can now see these files. If the estimator creates a new estimate for that job, they put it in the folder. It automatically synchronizes and now the Sales Rep has access to it. Same if the Accounting Person puts an invoice for that job into the folder.

It provides internal security by limiting access as desired and provides a very simple and user friendly tool for everyone to share files/folders. Also provides backup for the files.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

RCPainting said:


> Dropbox is great, you can get more space free by inviting others, use this link and I will get more space, thanks!


You just got another 250 mg


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> You just got another 250 mg


Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## karunnt (Aug 27, 2008)

I have all my websites in development sites on Dropbox. 

Used to save them to an external usb hard drive but Dropbox is automatic and I don't have to remember to backup.


----------



## RemodelMania (Sep 19, 2006)

yes, it works great. it integrates really well with the mac too -- I have a folder on the system and you cannot tell it is an online share at all -- you just plop something into it and it goes up online. its an easy way to move stuff from your android phone to your desktop too.


----------

